# Nice pictures of my R33 at Oulton Park



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

My first ever time on a 'real' track...had a brilliant time despite some brake issues and was really improving in speed and confidence by the end. 

Great pictures by Peter Wileman that I purchased from his website today. Note the novice X on the back so other people can give me a bit of room!

Bar the brake problems, the car ran faultlessly all day and is a tribute to its former owner Jae and of course Abbey Motorsport and RB Motorsport who built and recently maintained the car respectively.

For all those thinking of tacking up the trackday options in the shop - do it! All paid for and run smoothly with everything sent through via e-mail from Darin at the MLR. Can't wait for another go


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

car looks really nice good track to pop your cherry on aswell :thumbsup:

Tib


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks nice i like the front lip good job:thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Car looks really really good Alex. Sounds like you had a cracking day.
I sense you have the track day bug now..........


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Any spins?

Fee mentioned a GTR spun off behind/infront of her at somepoint but she didnt say who it was.

Looks as if you're running +ve camber on the rears but it could just be the lift at the rear from braking.


----------



## sinalba (Mar 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: car looks very nice indeed


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

car looks mint some nice track action pics buddy. Sounds like you had fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> Any spins?
> 
> Fee mentioned a GTR spun off behind/infront of her at somepoint but she didnt say who it was.
> 
> Looks as if you're running +ve camber on the rears but it could just be the lift at the rear from braking.


Hi Adam

No, wasn't me...wasn't quite commited enough to get to that point!

I have if anything a little -'ve camber on the wheels so the picture is just deceptive as I'm braking into lodge there I think.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Car looks really really good Alex. Sounds like you had a cracking day.
> I sense you have the track day bug now..........


Absolutely I do, loved it even though I was a learner driver all over again


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice to see a GTR being used for what it was designed for! 

What was the brake issue? They look massive from the picture? Not oem brembos??


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Car looks well sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

willrobdon said:


> Nice to see a GTR being used for what it was designed for!
> 
> What was the brake issue? They look massive from the picture? Not oem brembos??



355mm Stoptechs - the issue was maybe down to me not having a good cool down lap after the first session (where they were very strong for 5 laps). When I stopped they were smoking a bit but not usually a big deal. I then went out again 10 mins later and used them quite hard straight away - from that point on a had a vibration and grumbling noise. They still stopped but not quite as well and died off noticeably towards the end of the day.

On the road now though they feel initially sharper than before the day...wierd. Still got the vibration on heavy use though.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up & the kind words Alex. Delighted to see the beastie's mechanics can handle trackwork with ease, and the stance in the photos seems comfortable. Then again, with the R&D, sweat and money poured under that bonnet, it bloody well should be capable :thumbsup:

Brakes were specced for road use, so some config may be needed to settle them for trackwork. But yes, a track blast has probably scrubbed them down nicely for day to day use...

But I still shudder at the alloys & side skirts you put on, sorry


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

what happened to the twin blade too. I kinda liked that. . Car does look good on track though.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

track day photos are great!


----------

